# Indoor Carpet Onroad Racing 10-2-16



## fastbear (Apr 7, 2012)

Indoor Carpet racing Sunday Oct. 2 at Smith Built RC in King NC.
Doors open at 8am racing starts at 1PM.


----------



## Cander (Dec 2, 2016)

How'd this go?


----------

